# نوعان من البنزين



## مهاجر (4 يوليو 2006)

موقع : نوعان من البنزين

قامت أرامكو السعودية بإنشاء هذا الموقع ليتعرف الجميع على البنزين الجديد والذي سيتم طرحه في يناير المقبل

يوجد في الموقع معلومات تعريفية عن نوعي البنزين

كذلك تستطيع أن تتعرف على أي نوع يناسب سيارتك


www.9195.com.sa


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 يوليو 2006)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## hima ahmed (10 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## حسام جاسم (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ياطيب على هل الرابط.


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (11 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بك


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سدير عدنان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks to all information


----------



## سمو الامير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووور مهاجر علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sayed00 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اخوى مهاجر
بارك الله فيك البنزين فى السعوديه رخيص بالمقارنه بالامارات عندنا
بالمناسبه ادنوك لديها ثلاث انواع من البنزين
خصوصى --- ممتاز ---- بلس

سيد


----------

